# Question For Ross - Ruddles County



## colinw (22/6/06)

Ross,

I see from your .sig that you have made a Ruddles County clone on tap.

How close did to you get? I'd be interested in seeing a recipe for this deliciously dry & bitter drop.

Did you manage to get your hands on some Bramling Cross for it?

cheers,
Colin


----------



## Ross (22/6/06)

colinw said:


> Ross,
> 
> I see from your .sig that you have made a Ruddles County clone on tap.
> 
> ...



Col,

Didn't think it came out anything like Ruddles County to be honest, nice though - need to go & buy a bottle for a true comparison. I used a mix of pacific gem & Galena to try & emulate the Bramling cross, but got quite a big oaky taste from the PG that isn't Ruddles in style.
Pop in some time, I'd value your opinion on a few beers...

Cheers Ross


----------



## KoNG (22/6/06)

Still searching for the elusive BC....!


----------



## T.D. (22/6/06)

I take it you can't get Bramling Cross Ross?

I think Ruddles is my favourite English Bitter. I would LOVE to brew something that is comparable.


----------



## Ross (22/6/06)

T.D. said:


> I take it you can't get Bramling Cross Ross?
> 
> I think Ruddles is my favourite English Bitter. I would LOVE to brew something that is comparable.



Not available here as yet - But I'll be bringing this & a few other surprises back with me from UK later this year though.

Cheers Ross


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/6/06)

Possibly half a cup of Ribena syrup in your finished beer? (note; I'm only kidding) :blink: 

Warren -


----------



## T.D. (22/6/06)

Nice, I'm sure they won't last long once they are here too!

Might have to resort to Warren's option if I miss out!


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/6/06)

Ross said:


> T.D. said:
> 
> 
> > I take it you can't get Bramling Cross Ross?
> ...



Bit of a bummer not being able to get them.  I'm an unabashed fan of Ruddles County. I can see where everybody's coming from that hop character is quite unique.  

Not 100% sure but I found Progress hops to be quite similar once they mellow out. My experience with Progress is that it's absolutely horrid for about 2 months then smooths out and seems to give similar berry/currant notes to Bramling Cross but not quite the same.

Warren -


----------



## Bobby (22/6/06)

its OTT but not too far off, does anyone have a recipe for something that come close to Adnams Sulfolk Strong bitter??? that is such a nice beer. one of my absolute faves.


----------



## Lukes (22/6/06)

*Good stuff that,

I love the 500 ml bottles you can get down in St Kilda*
Here is a picture of what it look like for anyone who wants to give it a try.  





This image is linked from the brewers choice web site. A home brew / specialy beer shop up in the Yarra Valley.
http://www.brewerschoice.net.au​


----------



## colinw (22/6/06)

I recently bought some Ruddles at the Glen Hotel over the road from work in Eight Mile Plains, and was disappointed that it now comes in conventional crown seal bottles instead of those distinctive specimen jar / milk bottle thingies.

Still tasted just as good 'though.

Best quote about Ruddles I've ever seen was on another forum: "Ye gods man, you drank Ruddles and lived to tell the tale!". I suspect the poster mustn't have liked it!

Ross - will attempt to drop by when I get the chance, or else invite you next next time we have drinks at my place. You (or anyone else for that matter) are welcome to attend the BABB meeting tonight of course.

If you bring in some Bramling Cross, I'll happily take a pound of it! Its used in another one of my all-time favourite English beers - Bath Ales Barnstormer.


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/6/06)

Nice Linky Luke.  

Must pop in whenever I'm in Woori Yallock. The beer range looks the goods. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Jye (22/6/06)

colinw said:


> I recently bought some Ruddles at the Glen Hotel over the road from work in Eight Mile Plains, and was disappointed that it now comes in conventional crown seal bottles instead of those distinctive specimen jar / milk bottle thingies.



Colin, did you get it from the pub or the bottle shop? I eat at the Deck a fair bit and havent seen it inside.


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (22/6/06)

Ross said:


> T.D. said:
> 
> 
> > I take it you can't get Bramling Cross Ross?
> ...



Ross, I reckon we might be seeing you on "Border Security" when you come back from the UK! :lol:


----------



## jayse (22/6/06)

I started some ramblings about ruddles at the end of this thread

Not only one of my favourite bitters but a favourite beer full stop :chug:

Last time I got a bottle is wasn't in the milk bottle style just a normal english pint size crown seal bottle now, still clear though. Might have to look out for a can tonite on the way home from work.

I love this beer to death. Might add some more ramblings later on my findings trying to brew a similar beer, I will note lyles golden syrup was not the answer.


Boozed broozed and broken boned.
Jayse


----------



## colinw (22/6/06)

Jye said:


> colinw said:
> 
> 
> > I recently bought some Ruddles at the Glen Hotel over the road from work in Eight Mile Plains, and was disappointed that it now comes in conventional crown seal bottles instead of those distinctive specimen jar / milk bottle thingies.
> ...


Got it at the bottle shop. Has a reasonable range of imports - I've seen Young's Chocolate Stout there, many of the Weihanstephaner beers, etc. Also the full range of James Squire beers, although the Porter seems to be in limited supply.

The Deck is strictly megaswill territory - I always drink Coopers or Toohey's Old when I go there.


----------



## Thommo (22/6/06)

Kind of related to the last post.

Anyone got a clone recipe for Youngs Chocolate Stout? I was pretty impressed with that one. Very nice and chocolatey. Even my misses liked it.


----------



## Jye (22/6/06)

colinw said:


> Got it at the bottle shop. Has a reasonable range of imports - I've seen Young's Chocolate Stout there, many of the Weihanstephaner beers, etc. Also the full range of James Squire beers, although the Porter seems to be in limited supply.
> 
> The Deck is strictly megaswill territory - I always drink Coopers or Toohey's Old when I go there.



I havent been in the bottle shop for ages, sounds like I will have to go in and check it out.

Its a shame about the megaswill  I would love a nice apa with one of their pizzas... they do have some JS now and then.


----------



## colinw (22/6/06)

MMmm..... Deck pizza would go beautifully with a couple of LCPAs.


----------



## Ross (22/6/06)

Bobby said:


> its OTT but not too far off, does anyone have a recipe for something that come close to Adnams Sulfolk Strong bitter??? that is such a nice beer. one of my absolute faves.




The recipe I have is for Adnams Southwold Ale...

For 42L, OG 1037, 35IBU.

5.772 pale MO
103gm English crystal
34 Carafa I (or Choc malt)
17 Carafa III (or roastbarley/Black malt)
178 gm invert sugar.
41gm Challenger 60 mins
55gm Fuggles 60 mins
25gm Goldings at flame out.

cheers ross


----------



## Ross (22/6/06)

Thommo said:


> Kind of related to the last post.
> 
> Anyone got a clone recipe for Youngs Chocolate Stout? I was pretty impressed with that one. Very nice and chocolatey. Even my misses liked it.



Was in a recent addition of BYO - unfortunately can't help as a friend has borrowed it...

cheers Ross


----------



## Guest Lurker (11/7/06)

Finally got hold of a Ruddles to see what you blokes are going on about and........bloody hell it is good! Strong reddish malt without being biscuity, huge hop flavour without being harsh at all, black currant character in a good way, not in a ribena way. Once you crack a clone Ross, better let me know.


----------



## Ross (11/7/06)

Guest Lurker said:


> Finally got hold of a Ruddles to see what you blokes are going on about and........bloody hell it is good! Strong reddish malt without being biscuity, huge hop flavour without being harsh at all, black currant character in a good way, not in a ribena way. Once you crack a clone Ross, better let me know.



The Bramling cross is the missing ingredient - next attempt will be made using them - any day now... here's hoping we get closer

cheers Ross


----------



## jayse (11/7/06)

Guest Lurker said:


> snipped>>
> ........bloody hell it is good!




Sure is! :chug: :chug:


----------



## NRB (13/8/06)

Tried my first today. Certainly a lovely beer, but I couldn't detect any blackcurrant aroma at all.

I'd love to brew a clone of this for sure.


----------



## Ross (13/8/06)

Doing my 1st BX version tomorrow - Far more hops than the commercial version - why? - because I can  
Hopefully will be a nice beer... Oh, & it's my son Josh's first AG tomorrow as well - he reckoned it was time he learn't what all the ingredients he packs every day, actually do...

Ruddles County 
Special/Best/Premium Bitter 

Type: All Grain
Date: 14/08/2006 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Ross 
Asst Brewer: Josh 
Boil Time: 80 min 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 86.9 % 
0.17 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 3.7 % 
0.03 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 0.7 % 
30.00 gm Bramling Cross [8.60%] (20 min) Hops 17.3 IBU 
15.00 gm Challenger [6.60%] (20 min) Hops 6.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Northdown [5.80%] (20 min) Hops 5.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.20%] (20 min) Hops 4.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Bramling Cross [8.60%] (5 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
0.40 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 8.7 % 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Fermentis #US-56) Yeast-Ale 

Est Original Gravity: 1.050 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.9 % 
Bitterness: 38.0 
Est Color: 17.2 EBC


----------



## /// (13/8/06)

Wheres the kettle sugars, who wants to drink thick sticky beer not-to-style Botter - at least 10% of grist to get to a reasonable profile. 

Scotty


----------



## Ross (13/8/06)

/// said:


> Wheres the kettle sugars, who wants to drink thick sticky beer not-to-style Botter - at least 10% of grist to get to a reasonable profile.
> 
> Scotty



/// Try reading the post before making youre comments hey  "0.40 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (2.0 EBC) Sugar" 

cheers Ross


----------



## KoNG (13/8/06)

8.7% isnt enough, you will be drinking honey with that recipe!


----------



## Ross (14/8/06)

KoNG said:


> 8.7% isnt enough, you will be drinking honey with that recipe!



LOL - Yes, Damn that malt, who want's "thick sticky beers", we better all start adding sugar to our brews  .... 

cheers Ross


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/8/06)

Ross.

Don't really want to tell you how to suck eggs as such but just a small comment If I may? The recipe looks really nice. The only issue I'd have would be the use of the US56 yeast. Wouldn't something a little more "Anglo" be in order here? :unsure: 

Your beer I guess. Don't let your young bloke guts it all. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Ross (14/8/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Ross.
> 
> Don't really want to tell you how to suck eggs as such but just a small comment If I may? The recipe looks really nice. The only issue I'd have would be the use of the US56 yeast. Wouldn't something a little more "Anglo" be in order here? :unsure:
> 
> ...



Warren,

You're right, but surpisingly I've had some really nice results with US56 in a pomme bitter before - I don't have any liquid yeast ready, so it's either Us 56, SO4, Nottingham or Windsor. I'm not keen on using the SO4 which I find a little "bready" & the nottingham is probably even more neutral than US56 - the one I'm tempted to use is Windsor, but never having used it before, I'm not sure - Anyone here got experience of Windsor?

Cheers Ross


----------



## Paul H (14/8/06)

Hi Ross,
Having used Windsor twice I woud steer clear of it. On both occassions I couldn't get the FG below 20, as a result I was left with a cloying beer that quickly found it way down the sink.
I have read similar results on other forums although Col Weaver has enjoyed some success with it. 


Cheers
Paul


----------



## /// (14/8/06)

Wll theres always that class of conscious for many home brewers who take the 'all malt or die', then gaffaw over thier favourite beers which many have a percentage of sugar and it is somehow glossed over ....

And at the current price of sugar it is not a cheap replacement...

Scotty


----------



## bindi (14/8/06)

I tried Windsor and was not impressed  , but I did mix it with Nottingham next time and made a fine beer which was not neutral like Nottingham with just a touch of Bannana which faded over time.


----------



## NRB (2/12/07)

So has anyone mastered a Ruddles clone? I'm dying to get a brew close to it.


----------



## Korev (2/12/07)

This one worked OK for me according to my notes 
Cheers
Peter
View attachment Ruddles_County_Premium.html


----------



## Ansellsmild (18/12/07)

Ross,

I'm just about to try your recipe being a Ruddles admirer. Ordered the Bramling Cross, Challenger and Northdown (thanks for the usual top quality service).

I would like to know how yours turned out and whether you have changed the recipe as a result. Also curious as to why no bittering?

Cheers!


----------



## Ross (18/12/07)

Ansellsmild said:


> Ross,
> 
> I'm just about to try your recipe being a Ruddles admirer. Ordered the Bramling Cross, Challenger and Northdown (thanks for the usual top quality service).
> 
> ...



Too long ago for an accurate review. From memory it wasn't bad, but still lacked the intense aroma of RC. My follow up attempt finished with all BX & was much better. I also used Dark crystal the second time, but would probably go caraaroma if i did it again, as still lacked the colour & caramel notes of RC.
Nice drop though  

cheers Ross


----------



## Ansellsmild (18/12/07)

Thanks mate. I'll give it a go with some cararoma and see how it goes!


----------

